# Caméra facetime HD déconnectée



## Cantoch (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre un problème avec ma caméra Facetime HD. Lorsque j'allume mon ordinateur, il arrive que ma webcam ne réponde pas. Je suis obligé d'éteindre l'ordi puis le rallumer pour qu'elle fonctionne. Cela arrive plus souvent quand je suis sur batterie.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'emplacement de la webcam sur le PC pour tenter de la reconnecter.

SI quelqu'un à une solution, je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## Cantoch (20 Juillet 2011)

Après être passé aux présentations, je me permet de relancer ce sujet car je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution.

Je tente une meilleur explication.
J'ai un Mac book Pro (Mac OS X 10.6.6)
Je rencontre un problème avec ma webcam. Elle ne fonctionne pas bien. 1fois sur 2, à l'allumage de l'ordinateur, elle n'est pas connectée. Il me faut éteindre le Mac puis le rallumer pour qu'elle soit reconnue (et ça ne marche pas à chaque fois, j'ai dû allumer 3 ou 4 fois le Mac).

J'aimerai savoir où je peux trouver l'emplacement de la webcam sur le disque dur pour pouvoir la relancer sans devoir éteindre l'ordi.

En attente de vous lire, merci


----------



## Nyrvan (20 Juillet 2011)

Vu le problème que tu décris, je pense que c'est plus un soucis matériel et je te conseille donc de prendre contact avec l'AppleCare (tu parles d'une camera iSight HD, j'en déduis que tu as un MBP 2011).


PS: Je ne sais pas si c'est possible de "relancer" l'iSight de manière logicielle autre que par un redémarrage.


----------



## Cantoch (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse qui ne m'arrange pas puisque l'appareil est tout neuf (achat en Mai)...

Je vais suivre tes conseils.
Sais tu où peut-on trouver l'emplacement de la webcam sur le disque dur. Tout matériel doit être répertorié dans le finder, mais je ne trouve pas l'emplacement.

Merci


----------



## jeromeT (2 Juin 2015)

Je ne sais pas si ca pourra servir à quelqu'un, mais la solution est de suivre ce process, pour moi ça a fonctionné : 

1. Fermez toutes les applications qui utilisent la caméra (comme FaceTime et Skype). 
2. Ouvrez un terminal (Launchpad -> Terminal). 
3. Tapez la commande suivante: *sudo killall VDCAssistant* 
4. Re-ouvrir votre application.Vous devriez voir que la caméra fonctionne maintenant. 

La raison de ce hack est parce que Mac OS X lance un processus d'arrière-plan appelé "VDCAssistant" quand une application qui nécessite la caméra est lancée.Lorsque ce processus d'arrière-plan ne est pas fermé correctement lorsque l'application est fermée, il monopoliser les ressources et de prévenir d'autres applications d'accéder à la caméra.Par la force de fermeture de ce processus d'arrière-plan, vous libérez les ressources pour rendre l'appareil à nouveau disponible pour les applications. 

Solution trouvée ici : 

http://www.yac.mx/fr/pc-tech-tips/mac/How_To_Fix_No_Camera_Available_Issue_in_Your_Mac.html  

@++
Jerome


----------



## PO_ (5 Novembre 2015)

Cela m'a aidé, merci beaucoup.


----------



## becafouin (26 Avril 2016)

merci JeromeT pour cette astuce ,ça marche chez moi aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (18 Septembre 2017)

Merci jeromeT je viens de faire la manoeuvre et ce la fonctionne bien aussi sur mon Mac


----------

